# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  دلفی 2005

## Touska

آقا من دلفی 2005 را نصب کردم آقا چی بود و هست عالیه من که خیلی حال کردم

----------


## Touska

کارایی های زیادی دارد از جمله Refactor و غیره و همچنین داخل آن می توان #C و VB و Delphi نوشت
و برای گزارش گیری از Crystal Report استفاده می کند.
 :wink:

----------


## saeed_java1364

:kaf:

----------


## Touska

دلفی 2005 هم که هنوز bug داره آقا چکار کنیم

 :cry:

----------


## phantasm

> دلفی 2005 هم که هنوز bug داره آقا چکار کنیم


چه باگی؟

----------


## Touska

برای مثال :




> <span dir=ltr>Access violation at coreide90.bpl
> 
> OS: Win2k SP4 5.00.2195
> </span>


 :cry:

----------


## esi022

باگ رو بیخیال
این مهمه که بورلند خود فروش unicode رو هنور تو محیط win32 بصورت ذاتی پشتیبانی نمیکنه :mad:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> این مهمه که بورلند خود فروش unicode رو هنور تو محیط win32 بصورت ذاتی پشتیبانی نمیکنه


Win32 خودش هم چندان یونیکد رو پشتیبانی نمیکنه.





> دلفی 2005 هم که هنوز bug داره


متاسفانه تعداد این باگها از تعداد موهای سر بنده هم بیشتره! بورلند هم ظاهرا ترجیح میده این موضوع رو بروی خودش نیاره و وقتش رو روی توسعه تکنولوژی های مبتنی بر جاوا بگذاره.

خداحافظ بورلند، سلام مایکروسافت!

----------


## Inprise

> این مهمه که بورلند خود فروش unicode رو هنور تو محیط win32 بصورت ذاتی پشتیبانی نمیکنه


حمایت Win32 VCL از یونیکد معادل حمایت MFC و محیط Managed C از یونیکد است ؛ نه کمتر و نه بیشتر .

----------


## esi022

سلام مدیر بخش  :sunglass: 
این نه کمتر و نه بیشتر رو قبول ندارم.
چون در عمل هیچ کار مفیدی نمیشه انجام داد 
آیا خود شما میتونید عین آب خوردن که انگلیسی save می کنید تحت همه ویندوزها فارسی تو sql ذخیره کنید؟
1 - بدون تنظیمات تو control panel , regional setting
2 - بدون TNT یا فونت فارسی
3 - unicode باشه
اگه میدونید من محتاجم  :mrgreen:

----------


## Inprise

> نه کمتر و نه بیشتر رو قبول ندارم


مهم نیست تو قبول داشته باشی یا نداشته باشی ؛ مهم اینه که واقعیت اینه . 

مطالب بعدی که گفتی ربطی به حرف من نداشت ؛ MFC و Managed C به عنوان دو نمونه مایکروسافتی ، چیزی بیشتر از VCL برای حمایت از یونیکد ارائه نمیکنند .

----------


## vatal

با سلام ....

  راستی تکلیف این کامپوننت های delphi 6و7  ;که میگفتن تو delphi 2005  قابل نصب هست 

    چی شد ؟
    من که نتونستم نصبشون کنم .........

     اگه میشه در این مورد من رو راهنمایی کنین !

    با تشکر : vatal

----------


## Inprise

در صورت وجود سورس کامپوننت :

- کامپوننتهای دلفی هفت بدون مشکل روی دلفی 2005 هم نصب میشن
- کامپوننتهای دلفی 6 ای که بدون مشکل روی دلفی هفت نصب میشن با دلفی 2005 هم مشکل نخواهند داشت .

در مجموع :

VCL دلفی 2005 الا چند بهبود تفاوتی با VCL دلفی 7 نداره . VCL هائی که اختصاصا" برای دلفی 6 نوشته شده اند ، تا وقتی با دلفی هفت مشکل نداشته باشن ، روز دلفی 2005 هم نصب میشن . مشکلات مربوط به کامپوننتهای دلفی 6 ای که ناسازگاری دارند هم اغلب با دستکاریهای کوچکی حل میشه که برای مشاهده روش انجام این دستکاریها به راهنمای دلفی هفت مراجعه کنید .

----------

